# UP Aqua Aquasand advice?



## yassarian (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi guys, after many weeks of navel grazing I finally decided to jump into getting my first planted tank. I picked up a bunch of stuff from GLA, including their earth-colored UP Aqua sand (discounted to $23):

http://greenleafaquariums.com/products/aqua-sand-earth.html

I figured for $23 it is a fairer price, and I like the color.

I've searched the forums and aside some initial positive impressions really didn't find much detail on how best to use it. Since I'm a complete newbie I'm wondering if someone can give me some guidance on how best to prep this substrate?

Do I need to add ammonia or other stuff? Anyone else who has had experience with this? Thanks!


----------



## r45t4m4n (Feb 12, 2014)

how much does one bag cover in cm^3?


----------



## yassarian (Sep 12, 2014)

r45t4m4n said:


> how much does one bag cover in cm^3?


I don't really know lol, I read it's less than 9L ADA Aquasoil, but not significantly less. Coverage anywhere from 7-8L? I have a 60p tank, and bought 2 5kg bags, I'm pretty sure it's more than sufficient, but not sure if just one 5kg bag would be enough...

P.S. my guess is, weighting both the ADA bag and the UP aquasand bag isn't a good way to estimate coverage, as I'm sure both materials have enough variance in density to make the numbers incomparable.


----------



## r45t4m4n (Feb 12, 2014)

Just bought 3 bags. From what I found it does not leech ammonia like aquasoil. Granules are also much denser, resulting in a longer period before it need to be replaced. Buffering should last 1-2 years depending on water change params. There are varying reviews saying that roots have a hard time gripping the substrate, some say it has a hard time, however Tom Barr says otherwise (I trust his review a lot more than others).

Seems to be a solid alternative to ADA Aquasoil.


----------



## yassarian (Sep 12, 2014)

r45t4m4n said:


> Just bought 3 bags. From what I found it does not leech ammonia like aquasoil. Granules are also much denser, resulting in a longer period before it need to be replaced. Buffering should last 1-2 years depending on water change params. There are varying reviews saying that roots have a hard time gripping the substrate, some say it has a hard time, however Tom Barr says otherwise (I trust his review a lot more than others).
> 
> Seems to be a solid alternative to ADA Aquasoil.


Does that mean you need to add root tabs prior to planting? Since it doesn't leech ammonia you'd need to add it once planted right? At least initially prior to populating it with fish? Sorry I'm new to the hobby so trying to get the setup as optimal as possible for planting.


----------



## r45t4m4n (Feb 12, 2014)

You don't need root tabs; they claim it is "Rich of elements". You can use ammonia to jump start your cycling if you like. The fact that it does not leech ammonia means the initial water changes do not have to be so frequent (as with aquasoil) as your plants will not have an abundance of ammonia to harm them.

I plan on dry starting, flooding and then letting the tank cycle naturally. That way when I do introduce livestock the plants will have grown quite a bit. No need to rush it.

From GLA:

UP Aqua Aqua Sand is designed for tanks with plants, shrimp and fish.
Rich in elements for plants
Ideal granule size for healthy plant roots and development. 
pH 6.5 - 7.0
Granule size: 2-4mm

Usage Instructions

Do not wash product before use.
Distribute the AquaSand evenly on the aquarium bottom. For ideal conditions, lower the level of the soil in the front portion of the tank, with a high soil level in the rear of the tank.
Planting is easier when the water level is low enough to only just cover the AquaSand substrate.
Fill the aquarium with water after planting. Pour the water gently on a plate or mug to slowly avoid clouding the aquarium water.
The water may become cloudy after setup. This cloudiness disappears in a few hours with a properly functioning filtration system.


----------



## r45t4m4n (Feb 12, 2014)

got my bags today, I'm very impressed with how it looks. Darker than I thought it would be which is a plus and the granules are very uniform in size. Excited to use it. Got to love UPS ground in state, cheap overnight shipping .


----------



## yassarian (Sep 12, 2014)

r45t4m4n said:


> got my bags today, I'm very impressed with how it looks. Darker than I thought it would be which is a plus and the granules are very uniform in size. Excited to use it. Got to love UPS ground in state, cheap overnight shipping .


wow lol i haven't gotten mine yet, but it's good to hear that you are satisfied with what you got. Can't wait till i receive mine!

thanks for the info, please let me know your thoughts on it once you started using it.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

After using Ada and Eco for a few years. I switched to their shrimp sand. I swear I will only use this stuff from now on. I always have a extra bag in the hoise


----------

